# Name that Fish!



## HoffmanRJ14 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm pretty new to the African Cichlid game and was hoping for some help I.D.ing some fish that a friend "gave" me. All these fish are roughly 1 inch long so needless to say they are quite young. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks everyone! 


*Fish #1*




















------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fish #2*



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fish#3*


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know Cichlids, but just wanted to say nice fish!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like most of them are tangs from lake tanganyika


----------



## HoffmanRJ14 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am fairly certain that they are all from Lake Malawi. I am guessing fish #1 is a Cobalt Blue Zebra Cichlid. Fish #2 is a Blue Johanni hybrid of some sort. Fish #3 is perhaps a peacock cichlid. These are just the guesses I have made, but like I said I need your help to I.D. them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

fish in pics one and two looks like neolamps


----------



## HoffmanRJ14 (Sep 22, 2011)

Fish #1 could be a Cobalt Blue Zebra(Metriaclima callainos)










I think fish #2 is one of these two fish.

Blue Johanni (Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos)











Fuelleborni Cichlid, Marmalade (Labeotropheus fuelleborni)










Fish #3 could be Fuelleborni Cichlid, Orange Blossom (Labeotropheus fuelleborni)


----------

